# Stainless Steel 304 heat coloring/gradation?



## LEDcandle (May 8, 2009)

I am thinking of heat coloring my Stainless Steel 304 exhaust muffler tip to have the color gradation similar to that of Titanium.

If I understand correctly, Stainless Steel can also have colored oxidation layers when heated to high temperatures. Pls correct me if I'm wrong.

Is there anything I need to know or look out for before bringing my muffler to a welding shop for them to blast the tip with a oxy torch?

Also, some generic questions about Stainless Steel and Ti heat coloring. Since the color is oxidation (a layer), how do we polish the colored part to look like this ?(http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/at...nium-exhaust-header-back-e60exhaustdetail.jpg)

Doesn't polishing buff off the oxidation?

And finally, how do we remove heat coloring from Ti or Stainless Steel if we want to revert to the original color? 

Thanks!


----------



## gollum (May 8, 2009)

heat colouring will work but it is micro thin and will polish off easily.
even a light rub with anything slightly abrasive will cause marking


----------



## precisionworks (May 8, 2009)

> how do we remove heat coloring from Ti or Stainless Steel


Simichrome polish takes it off in a flash.


----------

